# Mango Salad With Lemon Dressing



## vikas khanna (Feb 24, 2005)

A refreshing salad and can be served as a side for grilled meats.

SERVES 4

2 teaspoons balsamic vinegar
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 (1-lb) firm-ripe mango, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch cubes
1 large tomato, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
1 small red onion, halved lengthwise and thinly sliced crosswise
1/3 cup fresh cilantro leaves 

METHOD

Whisk together vinegar, lemon juice, sugar, salt, and pepper until sugar is dissolved, then add oil, whisking until emulsified. Add remaining ingredients and toss until coated.


Recipe from my upcoming cookbook "Mango Mia".
Enjoy
Vikas Khanna


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

nice, i just got a 10lb case of mangoes. today i made mangoes with ginger onion cilantro tomato and apple-balsamc vinegar on top of fried chicken.


----------

